# Getting closer to BRRRRRR



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Respooled my ice rods yesterday! Can't beleive it's almost time to freeze our bean bags again, sure miss summer already  . But I'm ready- had a great ice season last year and hopefully will win a prize or two this year :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> *Respooled my ice rods yesterday!* Can't beleive it's almost time to freeze our bean bags again, sure miss summer already  . But I'm ready- had a great ice season last year and hopefully will win a prize or two this year :wink:


You got some mental problems Dirk !! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

seen some ice on top of the mountain at silver lake. i believe thats the name up at brighton. i have only been up there a few times never seen anyone fishing up there but i always see little brooks all over the place. but anyway i was surprised to see some ice


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't wait!!!! I am ready to go right now if the weather would cooperate with my plans.
Cory


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What's all this talk about ice.
Who the heck wants to see ice on the water already?
Me!
Me!
Me!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish right now could last all year!! Its perfect for me. I do have fun ice fishing though so I can be excited for you I guess.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Waxed the sled today.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Your all sick :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about the ice coming soon. On one hand, I'm not too happy about it because I have zero experience ice fishing. On the other hand, I am pretty excited to learn the ways of it and hopefully catch some nice ones through the ice.

If I have a tough time getting into the ice fishing, I can always hit Quail and Sand Hollow, as those lakes don't freeze over. Too bad bass fishing stinks in the winter, although Quail does have trout.

We'll see how it goes. As of right now, I'm staying pretty optomistic about the ice.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Took a little ride on the ATV today up to the top of Farmington canyon and to the north with GEOTLR, his wife and my daughter.
I did notice that the second pond on the ridge line was showing signs of "*icing over*". it is at about 8700 feet if I remember correctly. It is getting close to ice on  
Sure was cool up there, the snow was still holding on the north facing slopes. and it got a little scary on some of the trails that were iced over.
It won't be long till we are "Getting closer to BRRRRRR" -|\O-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty soon I won't be able to spend all day on a float tube like I did today.  

Danged ice. :evil: 

Oh well. Guess it's time to buy a cheap-o ice rod and be an auger bum again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Last weekend, I finally cleaned my Ice tent out from last year, gross. lol. But it shined up like a new pair of snow tires. I can't wait to kick your arse in the derby Poo Pie. _(O)_ 

We need more people. It's only $10, come on tight wads.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Last weekend, I finally cleaned my Ice tent out from last year, gross. lol. But it shined up like a new pair of snow tires. I can't wait to kick your arse in the derby Poo Pie. _(O)_
> 
> We need more people. It's only $10, come on tight wads.


What derby are we talking about here????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This one!
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10559


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> This one!
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10559


Join the competition, people! If we get a lot of people to join we'll be able to have cool prizes, if not, then most likely not so much. 

I've only been ice fishing once before when I was a little kid and got completely skunked, and I am in. I figure the competition will actually give me a reason to go ice fishing. Who knows, maybe I'll actually end up liking it.
I know that a lot of people think that fishing competitely or whatever takes the fun out of it, and I used to kind feel the same way...but you've gotta try everything once, right? If you are reading this, you'd better join. That is, unless you're too scared. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I've only been ice fishing once before when I was a little kid and got completely skunked,


Ha ha....I can get skunked _without_ going icehole fishing !! 

Beside's, look how boring it is.....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been ice fishing once before when I was a little kid and got completely skunked,
> ...


So who is that next to you?
Your brother? :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":2efutkwn]
> 
> 
> mjschijf said:
> ...


So who is that next to you?
Your brother? :wink:[/quote:2efutkwn]

Wait, which one is .45?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 if that's you in the brown bibs- you've got a HUGE bulge!! Didn't know you were such an icehole enthusiast :wink: you can come fishing with me anytime.  

yours,
Dirk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> .45 if that's you in the brown bibs- you've got a HUGE bulge!! Didn't know you were such an icehole enthusiast :wink: you can come fishing with me anytime.
> 
> yours,
> Dirk


Hey Dirky.... :wink:

Ice fishing *can* be exciting !!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey we need some more of you sourthern utah boys to sign up so we can show the north end of the state how to fish.......................... http://www.thegutpile.net I-70 is our very own Mason Dixon Line


----------

